# The MONKEYS have come to War. . .um. . .flying-eagle monkeys that is



## HLGStrider (Sep 7, 2004)

OK!

This just goes to show the awful way my mind thinks at night, but for some reason, I was reading over old thread titles in the Lord of the Rings section when I saw a thread "The Eagles Have Come to War." It was started by a member named, of all things, smoke monkey.

My mind put the Eagle in the Monkey and the Monkey in the Eagle and I got the thread title "The Monkeys have come to War."

Ummmmmmmm.
First thought was WIZARD OF OZ!

The witch sends her flying monkeys everywhere, and in the book they can be quite helpful, can't they, when working on the good side of things.

What if Middle Earth had MONKEYS for Eagles!

Should I not even go there?


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 9, 2004)

Gosh, with such a provocative title, you think I'd have gotten at least one bite!


----------



## Valandil (Sep 10, 2004)

HLGStrider said:


> OK!
> 
> This just goes to show the awful way my mind thinks at night, but for some reason, I was reading over old thread titles in the Lord of the Rings section when I saw a thread "The Eagles Have Come to War." It was started by a member named, of all things, smoke monkey.
> 
> ...



Now *THAT* would've made it much easier for the 'Eagles' ('Monkeys') to have simply flown the Ring to Mount Doom and dropped it in the Fire, eh?  Then all you'd have to give them is a banana... and not a whole sheep! 

EDIT: Uh... your poll doesn't have my choice - _"Movie version only!" _


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 10, 2004)

Could these monkeys perform mildly erotic monkey dances? Because that would be really cool like.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 10, 2004)

My Monkeys are not here to pedal to your peculiar tastes, Jr. 

My monkeys are here to miraculously rescue heros, or capture heroines, in climactic moments of stories.


----------



## Manwe (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow good idea!!
You could go even further as to have the hobbits singing "ding dong the WIZARD is dead' and have Isengard fall on top of Saruman. And as the Ring melted in Mt Doom Sauron would be crying out 'I'm melting, I'm melting!!'


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 14, 2004)

What is so unheroic about erotic monkey dancing? It has saved many lives.


----------



## HLGStrider (Sep 16, 2004)

Really? As many as a good dose of ketchup has saved? Or just more like the amount saved by duct tape?


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 17, 2004)

Just found this thread, only a few things to say:

1) Oh dear...
2) Elgee, i'd usually back up your insane threads, but...oh dear!
3) Oh dear!


----------



## HLGStrider (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear. . .

(Cleaning up Bag End a bit today and starting to dredge up old threads.. .I'm strange).


----------



## Noldor_returned (Mar 24, 2006)

For me, it just doesn't seem to work. For one, there would have to normal monkeys to begin with.


----------



## Wolfshead (Mar 24, 2006)

I can't believe I was the first one to select 'Best idea ever'! I think flying monkeys would be great


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Apr 29, 2006)

Elgee...in all your distinguished history of silly polls, this tops all.

I can't believe this even occurred to you. Congratulations. And get me the heck out of here!

It looks like your cats are leading the pack, along with option one. Go them.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Apr 29, 2006)

*frozen in shock* 

Love the poll options though!!  

Oh dear... My first thoughts after walking in here?: LOL! Oh my gosh. ROFL



*runs away screaming*


----------

